# Gentoo και dns !!

## cyclopem

Καλησπερα σας!!

Ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum και ( ασχετος θα ελεγα σε θεματα server) 

λοιπον αυτο που θελω να κανω ειναι:

Να φτιαξω ενα dns server σπιτι μου για κανω remote σε δυο καταγραφικα ( που εχω, ενα στη δουλεια και ενα στο εξοχικο)

απο τι εχω διαβαση μου κανει εκδοση linux Gentoo απο κει και περα τι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω "dnsmasq,pdnsd"???

οτι πληροφορια μου δωσετε πιστευω θα ειναι χρησιμη...

*ξερω οτι υπαρχουν υπηρεσιες που το κανουν αυτο οπως dyndns αλλα θα ηθελα να εξικιοθω με το θεμα.

Ευχαριστω!!

----------

## atmosx

 *cyclopem wrote:*   

> Καλησπερα σας!!
> 
> Ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum και ( ασχετος θα ελεγα σε θεματα server) 
> 
> λοιπον αυτο που θελω να κανω ειναι:
> ...

 

Καλησπέρα,

Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις από αυτά που έγραψες, αλλά για local dns χρησιμοποιώ χρόνια το dnsmasq χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Έχει πολύ εύκολο configuration. Αν έχεις πιο συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις ή θέλεις να δεις ένα config πες μου  :Smile: 

ps. Είχα γράψει έναν οδηγό για mac mini (και macports) αλλά μπορείς εύκολα να το κάνεις σε Gentoo δεν αλλάζει και τίποτε (εκτός από τα paths φυσικά).

----------

